# Dark Rift Delay build docs?



## sclemmer (Dec 9, 2019)

How soon can we expect the build doc for the Dark Rift Delay? I'm ready to order parts. If anything, can you tell us what the IC's are?


----------



## Robert (Dec 9, 2019)

C1         1n
C2         1u MLCC
C3         10u   
C4         100u  
C5         1u MLCC    
C7         1u MLCC
C8         1n    
C9         10n   
C10        1u MLCC
C11        4n7   
C12        100n  
C15        1u MLCC
C16        1u MLCC    
C17        1u MLCC    
C18        4n7   
C19        10n   
C20        100n  
C21        100n  
C22        3n3   
C23        100u  
C24        47u   
C25        330n  
C26        100n  
C27        100n  
C28        1u MLCC    
C30        47n   
C31        10u   

D2         1N4148
D3         1N4148
D100       1N5817

RATE       C1M   
SHAPE      A100K 
DEPTH      B50K  
MIX        B50K
REPEATS    B50K  
TIME       B50K  

IC1        TL072 
IC2        PT2399
IC3        LM833 
IC4        78L05 
IC5        LM324A

R1         1M    
R2         1K    
R3         1M    
R4         47K   
R5         47K   
R6         47K   
R7         8K2   
R8         18K   
R9         10K   
R10        1K    
R11        10K   
R12        10K   
R13        22K   
R14        470R  
R15        100K  
R16        47K   
R17        15K   
R18        22K   
R19        15K   
R20        1K    
R21        1K    
R22        33K   
R23        10K   
R24        47K   
R25        47K   
R26        47K   
R27        100K  
R28        33K   
R29        10K   
R30        10K   
R31        22K   
R32        22K   
R100       4K7


----------



## sclemmer (Dec 9, 2019)

Awesome! Thanks for this.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2019)

The board I received has 100p marked out is this omitted? Or just a coincidence?


----------



## Robert (Dec 12, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> The board I received has 100p marked out is this omitted? Or just a coincidence?



That is C1.   Install 1nF instead.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2019)

Robert said:


> That is C1.   Install 1nF instead.


Gotcha thank you!


----------

